# Year & Generation



## Vapor (Jun 12, 2006)

Is there a table around that tells which years go to which gen.
I have a 2001 Maxima.

Thanks


----------



## BeZerK2112 (Aug 28, 2006)

1981-1983 - 1st Gen
1985-1988 - 2nd Gen
1989-1994 - 3rd Gen
1995-1999 - 4th Gen
2000-2003 - 5th Gen
2004-+ - 6th Gen


----------

